# USA Vape Tax



## Hooked (27/11/21)

*Vaping NOT Essential Says US Government*
https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/sacked-for-vaping/

The ridiculous new vape tax has been passed by the US Government and a leading politician says it will stay because vaping isn’t essential for ‘hard working families’.

The remark was made by House Speaker Nancy Pelosi as the Build Back Better tax was rubber stamped last week.

It now means HUGE rises in all things vape and could mean $5 slapped on a 30ml bottle of e-liquid and $2 per vape pod.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Munro31 (27/11/21)

Hooked said:


> *Vaping NOT Essential Says US Government*
> https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/sacked-for-vaping/
> 
> The ridiculous new vape tax has been passed by the US Government and a leading politician says it will stay because vaping isn’t essential for ‘hard working families’.
> ...


Welcome to Africa prices USA, we have cookies but they are not free either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

